# railroad switchman training



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

A guy named Pete gets a job as a switchman with the
railroad, and undergoes weeks of training. The supervisor
then takes him into the switch booth to test his
readiness. The following exchange takes place:

Supervisor: "Imagine you were sitting here alone and you
learned there was a train coming from the North on that
track, and another coming from the South on the same
track. What would you do?"

Pete: "I'd throw this switch right here and put one train
on the other track."

Supervisor: And what if that switch didn't work?"

Pete: "I'd go down to the track and throw that big
switchlever there, putting one train on the other track."

Supervisor: "And what if that switchlever didn't work?"

Pete: "Then I'd come back here and call the dispatcher to
stop both trains."

Supervisor: "And what if the phone didn't work?"

Pete: "Then I'd go to that gas station across the street
and use their phone."

Supervisor: "And what if their phone didn't work?"

Pete: "Then I'd go get Uncle Joe."

Supervisor: "Uncle Joe??? What would he do?"

Pete: "Nothing, but he ain't never seen a train wreck."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Makes perfect sense (not sence) to me! :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nonsence!


----------

